# Fall Pictures



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

*I couldn't resist the urge to share these photos of Shiloh in my Autumn decorations.They're so cute!*


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

cute!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

:-D


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Wonderful fall pictures! I especially like the picture with Shiloh looking at the camera!


----------



## hazelgracethehedgie (Aug 31, 2014)

Shiloh is adorable!


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Aw.  and I love her coloration!


----------

